# Trails um Pfinztal



## bobons (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte heute ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Jäger, der mich unnötigerweise darüber aufgeklärt hat warum man die ganzen reizvollen Singletrails mitten durch den Wald meiden sollte. 

Er war sehr freundlich und ich habe mir alle seine Argumente angehört, das Wichtigste ist wohl das Jagen an sich: Wenn die da oben auf ihrem Jägerstand das Gewehr angelegt haben, sehen sie nur noch ca. 1 m Weite in 50 m Entfernung (ist jetzt mal von mir geschätzt, kenne mich mit Jagd-Zielfernrohren nicht aus). 
Wenn da nun mitten im Wald auf einem Pfad, wo man es nicht erwarten würde, ein Radfahrer "leise" in den Feuerkreis heranrollt und angeschossen wird, ist das Geschrei nachher groß und es wird auf die rücksichtslosen Jäger geschumpfen. Das ist meine persönliche Schlussfolgerung, der "Stärkere" ist leider meistens der Schuldige in den Medien.


Warum ich das Thema hier anspreche: Es sollte jedem Mountainbiker klar sein dass im Wald Tiere leben, die meisten halten sich im Unterholz auf und sind nicht sichtbar (bis auf den Fuchs den ich heute fast auf dem Weg gesehen habe ).

Sonntags können die Tiere anscheinend gar keinen Ruheplatz mehr finden und kommen erst abends wieder zur Ruhe, weil der Wald voller Wanderer ist (diese werden übrigens auf den Trails geduldet).

Nehmt darauf bitte Rücksicht und bleibt auf den Wegen, auch um Eurer Sicherheit willen, so eine Wildsau kann ziemlich sauer werden wenn man zwischen ihr und ihren Kleinen landet.


Der nette Jäger hat mir dann auf seinem IPhone noch einen Trail gezeigt den man halboffiziell verwenden darf: Ein Singletrail mit 2 km Länge und 120 Hm, durchschnittliches Gefälle laut Google Earth 14%. Dieser befindet sich am Waldrand, wo Tiere sich selten aufhalten, und ist zudem auf einer Reviergrenze, das heisst da interessiert es nur die Gemeinde was da passiert.


Ich hoffe mein Gebrabbel findet zumindest bei einigen Gehör. Was würdet ihr vorschlagen, um den Wildwuchs an Trails im Wald einzudämmen? Wenige, dafür offizielle Trails? Schilder zur Aufklärung , WARUM man nicht mitten durch das Unterholz pflügen soll? Mountain-Biking in Parks, wie in den Staaten?

Und wie ist das in anderen Gegenden? Ich sehe und höre hier relativ viele Tiere (dafür dass die tagsüber normalerweise kaum rauskommen), ist das z.B. am Wattkopf ähnlich?

PS: Falls diejenigen hier mitlesen, die sich Rampen bauen in den Pfinztaler Wäldern und die Äste, die die Förster und Jäger hinlegen, kleinsägen: Seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz sauber? Sucht euch bitte ein anderes Hobby oder geht nach Bad Wildbad...


----------



## funbiker9 (28. Mai 2011)

...schlecht geschlafen oder falsche Drogen. Vielleicht auch den Beruf verfehlt und du hättest Pfarrer werden sollen nach dieser Predigt.

...wer weiß das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2011)

Danke, es war mir schon vorher klar dass ich die Leute denen alles andere als ihren Spass ***egal ist nicht damit anspreche. 
Vielleicht erwischt Dich ja mal eine Wildsau, und ich meine nicht die von Alutech.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Mai 2011)

Mein Gott immer diese Hilfpolizisten.
Kannst ja mal im Wald ein paar Knöllchen verteilen


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2011)

Genau hier liegt ein Problem: Die Gemeinde Pfinztal überlegt bereits, an stärker frequentierten Tagen das Ordnungsamt in den Wald zu stellen.
Wenn die das dann mit der 2-Meter-Regel ernst nehmen, kann man gleich zuhause bleiben oder Rennrad fahren.


----------



## Exxes (29. Mai 2011)

und das Ordnungsamt schuckt mich dann vom Rad ?


----------



## andi1969 (29. Mai 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt ein Problem: Die Gemeinde Pfinztal überlegt bereits, an stärker frequentierten Tagen das Ordnungsamt in den Wald zu stellen.
> Wenn die das dann mit der 2-Meter-Regel ernst nehmen, kann man gleich zuhause bleiben oder Rennrad fahren.



*Der Gag ist gut... Ordnungsamt und Wald.......*


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Mai 2011)

Sollen das ruhig machen. Und unter Woche verteilen sie die Knöllchen dann an die Waldarbeiter, die den ganzen Wald durchpflügen.....

Welcher Jäger jagt denn am Tage ?

Von Februar bis Ende Mai ist Schonzeit ausser für Ferkel...

Aber prinzipiell hast Du natürlich Recht: Die Natur ist zu schützen.
Wildes Gebaue im Wald ist nicht OK. Der Wald ist kein Bikepark.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## bobons (29. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Sollen das ruhig machen. Und unter Woche verteilen sie die Knöllchen dann an die Waldarbeiter, die den ganzen Wald durchpflügen.....



Die dürfen das ja leider. Wäre eigentlich auch sinnvoller wenn z.B. die Jäger ihr Auto am Waldrand stehen lassen müßten und nur noch zum Abtransport von Tieren, Material oder Holz kurz reingefahren werden darf.
Aber so erledigt sich das 2-Meter-Problem bald von alleine, weil jedes Fahrzeug die Schneise größer macht.

Wenigstens haben ein paar den Sinn verstanden: lasst den Tieren ihre Ruhe indem ihr auf den Wegen bleibt.

Danke für die Posts!


----------



## knut1105 (1. Juni 2011)

das ganze liest sich für mich irgendwie, als wollte die jägerschaft ihr nicht erledigtes wildsauplagenproblem auf die ach so störenden radfahrer (und die hier nicht erwähnten bösen jogger, hundebesitzer usw.) abwälzen. [zumindest versuchen sie das abseits des pfinztals, wenns um wald/flur/ernteschäden durch wildtiere geht]

1) wildschweine sind intelligent und kümmern sich in der regel weder um jogger und radfahrer, gefährlich wird's dann, wenn die viecher angeschossen sind oder wenn man sich an die frischlinge ranmacht - aber sie sind definitiv nicht die weissen haie in wald und flur.

2) für blinde jäger ist auf alle fälle der optiker zu empfehlen, hilft auch gut gegen treibjagd-kollateralschäden (in der regel erlegen sich die jäger selbst oder ihre eigenen kollegen). wer mit der waffe in der hand 'nen drahteselreiter nicht von 'nem hirsch, 'ner wildsau oder kleinerem getier unterscheiden kann - sollte sich ein anderes hobby suchen und nicht weiter versuchen wildtiere durch unnötige streifschüsse zu quälen. 

3) es ist schon blöd, wenn man (als jäger - aus purer faulheit) seinen hochsitz direkt an wegen und pfaden platziert und dann zu jeder tageszeit irgendwelche leute vorbeikommen. derlei hochsitze taugen dann höchstens noch fürs kleine jäger-tete-a-tete mit der jägersgeliebten aber nicht fürs ansitzen.

diejenigen jäger, die sich jetzt davon angesprochen fühlen, können ja mal was gegen ihre 'defizite' in (2) und (3) tun. ne intelligente sportliche wildsau will auch von nem ebenbürtigen gegner gejagt werden ;-) und nicht von typen der kategorie mielke/göring.


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> das ganze liest sich für mich irgendwie, als wollte die jägerschaft ihr nicht erledigtes wildsauplagenproblem auf die ach so störenden radfahrer (und die hier nicht erwähnten bösen jogger, hundebesitzer usw.) abwälzen. [zumindest versuchen sie das abseits des pfinztals, wenns um wald/flur/ernteschäden durch wildtiere geht]
> 
> 1) wildschweine sind intelligent und kümmern sich in der regel weder um jogger und radfahrer, gefährlich wird's dann, wenn die viecher angeschossen sind oder wenn man sich an die frischlinge ranmacht - aber sie sind definitiv nicht die weissen haie in wald und flur.
> 
> ...




Wunderbar formuliert...ich habe geschmunzelt  &


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (1. Juni 2011)

In der Hinsicht auch empfehlenswert: Was Jäger verschweigen
Vielleicht sollte es mehr "oldschool forrests" ohne Einmischung des Menschen geben, auch mit Wölfen und Bären, dann hält sich das Rotwild auch in Grenzen.
Wie haben die das nur früher gemacht? 

Klar machen Jäger auch nicht alles richtig und verstecken sich oft unter dem Naturschutz-Aspekt, wir Mountainbiker müssen halt bei uns selbst anfangen etwas zu ändern. Oder wir lassen uns von Jägern anschiessen...lieber nicht, schaut aeuch mal die Wundbilder von angeschossenen Tieren an, die Munition möchte ich nicht mit nach hause nehmen. Für Soldaten gelten immerhin die Genfer Konventionen, für Tiere ist es anscheinend egal.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*Krieg ich auch was von dem Zeug das Du rauchst ......*


----------



## funbiker9 (1. Juni 2011)

@bobons

...also den Aspekt "an sich ( als MTBler ) was ändern, oder sich vom Jäger anschiessen lassen", finde ich doch schon sehr kritisch.

Das hat ja fast schon Potential, für das Bundesverfassungsgericht. 

...und wenn so etwas von einem Jäger kommt, sollte man den auf der Stelle anzeigen.


----------



## Saci (1. Juni 2011)

wird hier nich grad vom thema bissle abgedriftet? gings nich um "illegale" trails und kicker im wald?  .. ^^


----------



## bobons (1. Juni 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> @bobons
> 
> ...also den Aspekt "an sich ( als MTBler ) was ändern, oder sich vom Jäger anschiessen lassen", finde ich doch schon sehr kritisch.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das so: Wenn man jeden Tag 10 mal über eine rote Ampel läuft, ist die wahrscheinlich doch mal angefahren zu werden deutlich höher, als wenn man einfach bei grün die paar Sekunden wartet.

Wenn man nun also ständig die Trails um die Jägersitze abfährt und irgendwann auch mal in der Dämmerung während der Jagdzeit unterwegs ist, kann man auch mal Pech haben.

Der Jäger hatte noch erzählt dass GeoCacher in diesem Waldstück unterwegs sind, und er nachts fast mal einen umgenietet hätte, weil dieser komplett schwarz angezogen durchs Unterholz schlich. 
Nur das Leuchten des GPS-Gerätes hätte ihn vom Schuss abgehalten...

Ob die Geschichte stimmt ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## Mr.Beasto (1. Juni 2011)

Also wer auf alles schießt was sich bewegt , ohne zu identifizieren , dem gehört die Flinte abgenommen !!!!! Aber hallo !!!! Der Wald ist ja kein Paintballspielplatz , für verkappte Waffennarren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (2. Juni 2011)

@bobons

Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst. Stimme aber Mr. Beasto vollkommen zu. Wer eine Schußwaffe hat und auf etwas schießt, muß 100% sicher sein worauf er schießt. Dafür gibt es auch Gesetze...auf verdacht schießen ist mindestens fahrlässig.

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Beasto (2. Juni 2011)

thema ordnungsamt im wald: in ortenberg war biss vor ein paar wochen ein ausgebauter trail mit sprüngen am hohen horn ! Durch beschwerden von wanderern , jägern , zwei angehörigen vom gemeinderat wurde dieser platt gemacht und verbotsschilder aufgestellt . Auch wurde angedacht da streife zu laufen und die biker abzukassieren ! Der bürgermeister und förster (selbst mtbler) mußten handeln weil es beschwerden bis zum bund kahmen . Wenn etwas gras darüber gewachsen ist , wird es wohl evtl ein ausgleich kommen , irgendwann am nimmerleinstag...... !  was die jäger angeht : die alte garde empfindet ihr jagdrevier als ihr persöhnlicher hinterhof indem niemand etwas verloren hat ! Durch die lobbi die diese gruppe in den gemeinden haben sollte man sichs mit denen nicht verscherzen ! Aber zum glück stirbt die alte garde langsam aus und die jüngeren sind da etwas lockerer !


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Juni 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Jäger :










beide tot !


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> thema ordnungsamt im wald: in ortenberg war biss vor ein paar wochen ein ausgebauter trail mit sprüngen am hohen horn ! Durch beschwerden von wanderern , jägern , zwei angehörigen vom gemeinderat wurde dieser platt gemacht und verbotsschilder aufgestellt . Auch wurde angedacht da streife zu laufen und die biker abzukassieren ! Der bürgermeister und förster (selbst mtbler) mußten handeln weil es beschwerden bis zum bund kahmen . Wenn etwas gras darüber gewachsen ist , wird es wohl evtl ein ausgleich kommen , irgendwann am nimmerleinstag...... !  was die jäger angeht : die alte garde empfindet ihr jagdrevier als ihr persöhnlicher hinterhof indem niemand etwas verloren hat ! Durch die lobbi die diese gruppe in den gemeinden haben sollte man sichs mit denen nicht verscherzen ! Aber zum glück stirbt die alte garde langsam aus und die jüngeren sind da etwas lockerer !



Im Endeffekt haben die Jagtpächter gar nichts zu melden / zu maulen der Revierförster hat das Sagen im Wald wenn er will.......entscheidend ist auch ob Staatswald ( Land BaWü) oder Stadtwald (Gemeinde).
Da die meisten Förster der etwas jüngeren Generation angehören und meist selbst MTB fahren wird oft ein Augen zu gedrückt.
Oder auch nicht .......


----------



## Mr.Beasto (2. Juni 2011)

das sagen hat der Förster ! Das ist so richtig ! Wenn aber sich die Jagdgemeinde sich beschwerd bei der Forstaufsicht zb oder der Gemeinde usw , dann muss der Förster handeln ob er will oder nicht ! Ähnlicher Fall gerade im Herbolzheimer Forst (bei EM) ! Dort wird jeder noch so kleine anlass genutzt um zu stressen !


----------



## andi1969 (2. Juni 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> das sagen hat der Förster ! Das ist so richtig ! Wenn aber sich die Jagdgemeinde sich beschwerd bei der Forstaufsicht zb oder der Gemeinde usw , dann muss der Förster handeln ob er will oder nicht ! Ähnlicher Fall gerade im Herbolzheimer Forst (bei EM) ! Dort wird jeder noch so kleine anlass genutzt um zu stressen !



*Bei uns hat der zuständige Revierförster das Sagen...der fährt selbest MTB..... und die / Mädels Jungs von der Gemeinde sind auch die Generation 40 *


----------



## NaturBruder (5. Juni 2011)

sehe öfter den förster auf den trails nunja er muckt immer rum aber so schnell wie ich da bin , bin ich auch wieder wech . Daher es wird immer alles hochgespielt das sind auch nur menschen ............. wenn du nichts kaputt oder was baust oder rauchst auf den trails juckt das keinen . 

Gruss NaturBruder


----------



## Waldgeist (6. Juni 2011)

so wie hier Forstsportverein/Mountainbike


----------



## NaturBruder (6. Juni 2011)

Top Link sowas wäre in Karlsruhe nicht schlecht


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juni 2011)

LAK BLANK  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911167#comment-750467


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

